# 2013 Bay N Bayou Collegiate Redfish Series



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

Guys,
I was just going to put a bug in everyones ears about Bay N Bayou's 2013 Gulf Coast Collegiate redfish series. Bay N Bayou is going to be a new outdoor community based right here on the gulf coast... Our tournament directors are some of the same guys that have hosted the Alabama Inshore Championship and various other tournaments along the gulf coast. For preliminary structure of rules please check us out at www.baynbayou.com click on the events tab to go to the redfish series. There you can download and view the rules. Early registration will begin Jan. 1st, 2013. Also look us up on facebook and "Like us" at Bay N Bayou LLC. Thanks!!

Also if you would like to become a sponsor for the tournament contact us on our website under "contact us" tab or send us an email to [email protected]


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

hunter, if they are in college can they win money if they represent the school? will that affect any of there other sports at school if they are gettin paid?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> hunter, if they are in college can they win money if they represent the school? will that affect any of there other sports at school if they are gettin paid?


It is not an NCAA sanctioned sport, so I believe it does not matter. We will not be representing a specific school either, more like a fishing club from a school.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

That would be very cool! I would totally like to represent UWF if they were to have a kayak divison.


----------

